# Delegate(s)?



## One Wheel (Nov 28, 2021)

I've tried local delegates, and the WCA forum to no avail. Are there any delegates on here who might be able to help run a competition or two in Viroqua, Wisconsin in January? I have two good venues lined up, experience running competitions, a shoestring budget, and 3 great tentative schedules. All I need is a delegate and equipment. Heck, if there's somebody who's not a delegate but has a bunch of timers and would be willing to try an unofficial competition I'm game to give it a shot.


----------



## ender9994 (Nov 28, 2021)

-EDITED TO REMOVE OUTDATED INFORMATION


----------



## any name you wish (Nov 28, 2021)

The restrictions were updated.


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 28, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> -EDITED TO REMOVE OUTDATED INFORMATION


Replying to what you originally posted: at one point that would have been the rule, the guidelines have been updated to require compliance with local ordinances. There are no current covid-related restrictions in Wisconsin. 

FWIW: one of the venues is my church, which went to remote services in March 2020 but resumed in-person services with no restrictions and minimal masking at the end of May 2020. Covid came through the congregation in January 2021, and put two clearly high-risk individuals in the hospital out of about 200 on a typical Sunday morning. Services were canceled for one Sunday in January, and lightly attended the following week. No deaths, and everyone has made a full recovery. I understand many people are still very concerned, and that's fine, but I'm not and I know I'm not entirely alone.


----------



## ender9994 (Nov 28, 2021)

Yes, what I last read were the regulations for August. I somehow missed the WCA announcement in September updating them.

I am aware you are not concerned with Covid based on your postings on the WCA forums over the past few months. Hopefully you can get a delegate willing to help organize. However, it's almost December already. People's schedules fill up quickly, and you might not be able to get anyone willing at this point. Anyway it could be pushed back?


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 28, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> Yes, what I last read were the regulations for August. I somehow missed the WCA announcement in September updating them.
> 
> I am aware you are not concerned with Covid, your many postings on the WCA forums over the past few months make that clear. Hopefully you can get a delegate willing to help organize. However, it's almost December already. People's schedules fill up quickly, and you might not be able to get anyone willing at this point. Anyway it could be pushed back?


January is really the only time that works for me. I'm a dairy farmer, and dry up my cows for the second half of January and February. I have schedule conflicts for at least 3 of the 4 Saturdays in February. I've been trying for a few weeks, this is a last ditch effort before I give up. I'll probably make a stab at an outdoor competition in the summer, but these are what I really want to do. I don't know if it's worth bothering with in the future. I've really enjoyed organizing competitions in the past, but this is really discouraging.


----------



## ender9994 (Nov 28, 2021)

Well then hopefully you get a response soon! Definitely don't give up, we always need more people willing to organize competitions. Tell your Cows "Mooooooo" for me.


----------



## aisojdb (Dec 1, 2021)

well if it actually happened i might go cause im in wisconsin too


----------

